# Laparoscopy Cholecystectomy with Cholangiography Question



## Monsheri (Jun 24, 2014)

There is an article in the AAPC cutting edge November 2013 issue: Gallbladder disease pg. 28-30.
On the bottome of page 30 there is a statement about what should be coded for a Laparoscopy Cholecystectomy with Cholangiography. The Author states that the correct way to bill it would be a 47563 and 74300-26. So this brings be to my question. Why would the author bill the 74300-26? All the information that I have found and read states that to bill the 74300-26 would be redundent and that its included in the code. I ask this because we have those who state that because it was stated here in this article that it must be ok to use, but alot of insurances (including medicare)-are rejecting this as already included. 

Does anyone have anything or can point me in the direction of the information on why we would (or would not) bill the 74300 -26?  

Thanks!


___________

Sheri Hermann, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Jun 24, 2014)

CPT does not have an instructional note about including or excluding the radiological supervision and report of cholandiography and/or pancreatography.  There is no CCI edit, either.  
However, the lay description of code 74300 suggests that this is a code to be billed by the radiologist, not the surgeon.  
I do not report 74300 when I bill 47563.  

___________________
Karen Hill, CPC, CPB, CPMA


----------



## Monsheri (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for your response.


----------

